# The evidence of my addiction!



## BandNerdChic (Feb 15, 2015)

I am re-organizing a tad, and figured I'd share pics of my stash as I get it together! I have a Helmer full of polish and an Alex full of makeup, so there's a fair bit to share 






 The lipstick drawer! Is disconcertingly full.....time for a de-stash?


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 14, 2016)

I think it looks perfect organized!


----------



## myeka (Feb 16, 2016)

Jealous!


----------



## Shannon2277 (May 17, 2017)

I love the organization!


----------



## juraseka (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh wow that looks so nice! I love it


----------

